# What wood is this



## johnwash (Apr 24, 2015)

Is this wood "smokeable" someone told me its maple but im no expert im seasoning it in my shed as we speak. Will provide extra pics if needed.


----------



## johnwash (Apr 24, 2015)

IMG-20150424-WA0000.jpeg



__ johnwash
__ Apr 24, 2015


----------



## timberjet (Apr 24, 2015)

Looks like maple to me. Are you located where maple grows?


----------



## johnwash (Apr 24, 2015)

Yep right in New York


----------



## timberjet (Apr 24, 2015)

I'm going to say sugar maple. I have a pile outside and the bark looks right.


----------



## johnwash (Apr 24, 2015)

How long to do recomend seasoning it and is the current set up good


----------



## timberjet (Apr 24, 2015)

Where did you get it? Has it been cut up for a while or is it fresh cut? I season mine until it's dry. I leave it out in the wind though. It's pretty windy where I live so that is easy. If you can cut it up in wafers like 2 inches thick it will dry out in no time.


----------



## drewed (Apr 24, 2015)

split it too while you are at it.  I'd also peel the bark, as it looks like you got some fungus growing on it.


----------



## johnwash (Apr 24, 2015)

I just cut the tree last week it was in my front yard. Should i take it out of my shed or keep it in


----------



## johnwash (Apr 24, 2015)

I shouldnt wait at all untill i split it


----------



## timberjet (Apr 24, 2015)

johnwash said:


> I shouldnt wait at all untill i split it


No need you can split it now, the smaller the pieces the shorter time it will take to dry out. I like discs. I use them bark and all in my UDS and Kettle. I don't know what the diameter is of those chunks but you could do it that way or split it and then cut in pieces. If you have somewhere warm, dry and with good ventilation they will dry pretty fast. I have stacked them on the top of my fridge before and they dry out in a couple weeks if small enough.


----------



## timberjet (Apr 24, 2015)

Am I right to guess that tree was dead?


----------



## johnwash (Apr 24, 2015)

Yes it was


----------



## johnwash (Apr 24, 2015)

Around how long should i wait if leaving it as is


----------



## timberjet (Apr 24, 2015)

johnwash said:


> Yes it was


It should be dried out pretty fast. If it splits easy I might even use it now if there is no moisture in there or sap running. You could always burn a test piece and see if it burns or not and if there is moisture bubbling out then it needs to season.


----------



## welshrarebit (Apr 24, 2015)

timberjet said:


> It should be dried out pretty fast. If it splits easy I might even use it now if there is no moisture in there or sap running. You could always burn a test piece and see if it burns or not and if there is moisture bubbling out then it needs to season.



Yup, when you fire up your chimney put a couple of wood chunks on top. If they start oozing liquid they aren't dry yet. If not you're good to go...


----------



## johnwash (Apr 24, 2015)

The middle of the wood is a little darker and damp so i think ill split it and let it dry outside


----------



## johnwash (Apr 25, 2015)

I cut a few pieces and let them dry outside can i leave the rest in ny shed


----------



## ajs2654 (Apr 26, 2015)

To me that looks like some sort of oak, maybe pin oak. I think if it were sugar maple the bark would feel smooth and the core/ inside would be 1 tone color as opposed to the two colors you have. Still looks like good stuff.


----------

